# South Bend 7 Shaper



## jocat54 (Nov 9, 2016)

I was looking on Ebay at shapers and came across this South Bend 7 shaper. I think he wants to much for it , but I really don't know. He actually lives in Okla which would be a bout a 4 hour drive. One way.
What do ya'll think it might be worth really.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...Tool-Home-shop-/172399497465?autorefresh=true


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 9, 2016)

It has the stand,vise, original power switch and it appears to be in decent shape.   I believe it is relatively new as far as they go.   I paid significantly less for mine without a stand or switch and it's a bit older (but in good condition) but if I didn't have one already and that one was close to me I would surely consider that.


----------



## ndnchf (Nov 9, 2016)

Seems a bit high to me, but not crazy high.  It has a "Make Offer" button, so that tells me he is willing to take less.  Offer what you think is fair and go from there.


----------



## jocat54 (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't know how serious I am about it--really just like looking at machines I guess. It would probably set in a corner and collect dust---BUUUUTTTT it's a tool and I have an addiction to them


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 10, 2016)

nice machine, it has been repainted.

small shapers are going for 800-1200 in my area, so i don't think its too far out of line
consider that the vise alone sells for >350 on ebay, and you can't put a price on the happiness you'll feel watching and listening to the lil shaper run.
they are really cool 
(just in case you needed an excuse or a scapegoat)


----------



## old_dave (Nov 10, 2016)

If this were close to me I'd probably be looking for space in my shop. In addition to having  the factory stand, vise, and tooling it looks like the later iteration with the wide base in front for greater supported cross travel and "one shot" lubrication. The latter is indicated by a lack of oilers for the ram.

David


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 10, 2016)

Actually even better than "one shot" lubrication, it has a pump that runs automatically when the machine is running, no manual operation is required except keeping the reservoir in the base full.


----------



## old_dave (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you Rich, that's a much better description of the lubrication system on this machine. "One shot" suggests having pull out a plunger periodically or some such, not the case here.
David


----------



## scwhite (May 1, 2017)

jocat54 said:


> I was looking on Ebay at shapers and came across this South Bend 7 shaper. I think he wants to much for it , but I really don't know. He actually lives in Okla which would be a bout a 4 hour drive. One way.
> What do ya'll think it might be worth really.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/South-Bend-...Tool-Home-shop-/172399497465?autorefresh=true


I think $1200. For a late model 7" Southbend shaper 
With vise and stand cabinet. And the Automatic ram 
Oiler is a good price .
     I payed $700. For mine with the vice & the cabinet 
I had to buy some handles , belts , head tool slide gib.
Knobs . And a number outer parts . Mine needs painting . And now I have $1000. In it now . 
And it still needs the paint job


----------

